# LFS application



## fuzzyletters (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi... since I'm so interested in all this stuff, wanna learn more and gain significant practical experience, and I need to make money (and possibly get a tank ready for college) this summer, I thought that I would apply to a local-chain pet store that seems to have some really nice fish, freshwater and saltwater.

I dunneven really know if they're hiring for the summer, but I thought I'd give it a go anyway, except that I don't really have much experience with fish in the more scientific planted tank sort of way other than having spent a ridiculous portion of the last few months reading about all this stuff. Soon I'm going to be helping a friend of mine redo their tank with plants, but until then all I've got to advertise is that I kept a 55 gallon freshwater non-planted tank going for a year or two with a combination of voodoo and my mom's surprising willingness to replace the unfortunate victims of my ignorance (and the now-apparent ignorance of the people at my old LFS). 

Anyway, is there anything that you think an LFS like this would be looking for that I might have? The application's just got a few lines to write about pet experience, but I thought I'd see if anyone had any thoughts or uh... warnings. Sorry for tending to write ridiculously long posts. :doh: 

Thanks a lot for making this such a fantastic resource as well; I've infinitely enjoyed the time spent learning here and appreciate the help.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm sure you're much more qualified than many of the people the chains have working. 

Let's see, if you want to make an impact in a few lines, tell them that you have experience with planted aquatics, understand the nitrogen cycle (you do, right?), and know the importance of good tank maintenance and equipment. That's just an example, but tell them what you know about, and that you're always willing to go the extra mile to help the customer make the best possible choice. Some places care, and others don't, but it's worth a try.


----------

